#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data, Dec. 92, Vol. 1, Part VII , NEEDED !!

## parham71

Hi mates !!



I badly need AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data, Dec. 92, Vol. 1, Part VII .

I appreciate your help in advance !!See More: AISI Steel Plate Engineering Data, Dec. 92, Vol. 1, Part VII , NEEDED !!

----------

